

Snowden Is The Kind of Guy I Used to Recruit–in Russia - IBM
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/05/snowden-is-the-kind-of-guy-i-used-to-recruitin-russia-106648.html#.U3P3gV7MUhf

======
bediger4000
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7743250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7743250)

And again, it's a PR Hit. The author is "a former director of operations for
the CIA". He's required by law to lie about this sort of thing.

